# National Maritime Union Organization New Orleans WWII members



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking For Members of the New Orleans chapter of National Maritime 
Organization 1940-1947. My Grandfather Clarence Boudreaux was a member. I found his passbook in a box in the attic that had not been opened in 43 years. Looking for any info or someone that might have known/sailed with him / share photos of him
Thank You in Advance ! Welcome Home!


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Floatie 

Welcome to SN I hope you will find the information you are looking for.

The National Maritime Union is now part of the Seafarers International Union. There contact information is: 
Seafarers International Union of North America- Atlantic, Gulf, Lakes & Inland Waters District/NMU

5201 Auth Way

Camp Springs, MD 20746
(301) 899-0675
FAX: (301) 899-7355

http://www.seafarers.org/index.asp

In the past the Union Newspaper has had notices in the paper for those looking for past shipmates and family members. They may be able to connect you with the right people to help you in your search. 

Joe


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank You Joe! I will check into it !! 
Michelle


----------

